
Off the Radar: Private Planes Hidden from Public View – ProPublica(2010) - vinnyglennon
https://www.propublica.org/article/off-the-radar-private-planes-hidden-from-public-view-040810
======
joezydeco
Needs [2010] in the title.

Hopefully the advent of ADS-B transmission will allow the public to track
planes even if the aggregation sites won't. The only problem is that N-number
registration information for planes can be hidden behind shell corporations
and other legal gymnastics. Once that's sorted, the rest is easy.

